# Already took the CS Exam in 2011



## Andrea (Feb 25, 2013)

I scored very high (a 98 to be exact) 2 years ago when I first took it but unfortunately had no responses for any PD. Is it necessary to retake the exam or does my score still stand?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Andrea said:


> I scored very high (a 98 to be exact) 2 years ago when I first took it but unfortunately had no responses for any PD. Is it necessary to retake the exam or does my score still stand?


Yes. You will have to retake the test.


----------



## Andrea (Feb 25, 2013)

263FPD said:


> Yes. You will have to retake the test.


Thank you!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Asked, answered, locked...

You are welcome, Andrea.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> Come onnnnnnn that woulda been a good one to keep open for a little while


Why? That was as respectable of a first post as you could expect.


----------

